# New need advice



## Twilight (Apr 27, 2010)

I am just beginning. Today I received 4 white Trenton homing pigeons. I asked that they be as young as possible, but received what looks like about 7 month old. The bands they have on say au 2009. Can these birds be trained at this age to be released? I have been told they have never been released to fly.

I have them in a large cage right now waiting for the delivery of their loft. Once I get the loft, any suggestions for the transition?

Appreciate any help!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You got taken if you were supposed to get birds you can release at your own loft. They should have bands that say 2010.

It will be a real hazardous try to train them to your own loft. It can be done and someone will tell you how. But there is a real chance of them being lost. Depends a lot on where you obtained them from.

I also am very doubtful of them being Trentons, but I guess it is possible.


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

At that age there is a far better than average chance that you will never see them again, released before or not. They should be able to breed soon, if not now, if they are seven months. Jim


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes -- More info about where/who you got them from. Sounds like they were Feather Merchants. To settle young birds to your loft--you get to get 35-40 day old birds. I don't know of any white Trentons


----------



## Twilight (Apr 27, 2010)

This is up-setting as I was told they would be under 3 months via phone. The web site says young adults between 3-15months, unmated and not flown. They are said to be snow white trenton racing homer. What are your thoughts on keeping them for breeders? Also, any recommendations of where to get young birds that would be trainable? These birds came from Stromberg's


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, as I understand it. They did say under 15 months old. Right?

That is your mistake for not going for young birds under 40 days old.

I also have never observed white Trentons. Trentons go so far back anyway, that I doubt there are many (if any) "full" Trentons of any color. I have one rust colored one that may have a lot of ture Trenton in it though.

I would see if you can get younger birds from them. A whole lot younger, if you can.

Keeping them for breeding is okay I guess. If you are just wanting white birds. But usually you want your breeders to earn their way into the breeding loft. By performing well in racing.

That is your call though. It might be too expensive to return them for others.

Learn from this experience. Demand young birds 35 days or under, but that are weaned and eating on their own. Someone may buy those from you for ten or fifteen dollars each, as there is always a market for white homers, especially if they are GOOD white homers.

I'm saying that, not knowing what kind of pedigrees yours have, and what you paid for them.

Try to return them and get young ones if you can. Banded 1020 is an absolute must, to train them to your own loft. Keith C. on these boards probably has some young white homers for sale at a good price (he is in Dayton, Ohio), but I can not speak as to how good they are for racing or homing.

If you just want white birds for pleasure or for a "white dove release" business, then keep them and breed from them.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow. I just looked them up and they charge a lot for white Trenton breeders. I hope you didn't pay that much. I couldn't find anything about ages there. So I am assuming from what you have posted, that there was correspondence with them and you "requested" birds as young as possible. That was a mistake on your part and not theirs. To be honest about it. Unless they told you 2010 banded birds specifically.

http://www.strombergschickens.com/stock/pigeons.php#racing


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Just bacause it has a 2009 band don't mean it is that old. Example"I just put a 2000 band on a baby". Not really but I could.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

true about the band, but if they are a public seller of birds you would think they would know better and band their birds correctly. It may be ok to do it your own, but not if your selling birds.

It is not a loss. you can keep these birds as prisoners and breed young from them to fly from your loft. If you get all the birds you want from them someday, then you can sell them to a good home as breeders only not to fly, that is If you do not want prisoners.

I would do that instead of risking their lives by letting them out and see your money fly away with them.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> Wow. I just looked them up and they charge a lot for white Trenton breeders. I hope you didn't pay that much. * I couldn't find anything about ages there.* So I am assuming from what you have posted, that there was correspondence with them and you "requested" birds as young as possible. That was a mistake on your part and not theirs. To be honest about it. Unless they told you 2010 banded birds specifically.
> 
> http://www.strombergschickens.com/stock/pigeons.php#racing


The age and description is at the top of the page with shipping info.
WOW, they are pricey! I can't believe what they get for fantails!


----------



## Twilight (Apr 27, 2010)

*new need advice*

Thanks to all who responded to my post. I am thinking I will keep them as prisoners (as one person stated) and hope that I can get some babies. They are beautiful birds. I was told that under 3 months they could not guarantee sex. I told them that was fine as long as they were under 3 months. Seems like breeding them yourself is the best route. You know what your getting. Live and learn.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Twilight said:


> Thanks to all who responded to my post. I am thinking I will keep them as prisoners (as one person stated) and hope that I can get some babies. They are beautiful birds. I was told that under 3 months they could not guarantee sex. I told them that was fine as long as they were under 3 months. Seems like breeding them yourself is the best route. You know what your getting. Live and learn.


Are you looking for young white homers?? If you are I will put you in line for some of mine. You will know mine are a young age because they still peep when you get them. PM me and we will talk. WOW!!! just looked at the web site. I can help you out a lot better than these guys did. Just so you know; I don't do prisoners, I want my birds to fly, I do not want them lost, so I ensure you get young birds.

Sorry about your deal,
Tony


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

terentons are extreme long distance flyers and i have never seen them in white and are very rare if not impossible to find true trentons bloodlines but at the age that you have gotten them 9 times out of 10 if you release them they will fly off my advice to you is to
keep the ones you purchased as your prisoner stock and fly their babies.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> The age and description is at the top of the page with shipping info.
> WOW, they are pricey! I can't believe what they get for fantails!


I assume you are referring to the "aged 3 to 15 months" part. I find that inadequate. I did see that and referenced it in a previous posting. What I want to see, if I am buying birds from someone (especially at those prices), is something like "ages range from 4 to 5 weeks for young birds and old birds are banded with year of hatching. You can choose which year to fit your needs, in most cases".

Or something similar.

Glad you are keeping them for breeding. But don't be surprised if they are not Trentons. Doesn't really matter though. If their offspring come home well, they could be "Bangkoks" for all I care. As long as they home well. 

Trentons are so old that I doubt ANYONE has a true strain anymore. I had some in the eighties "maybe".

They are like "Opels" (not the color), from Louis Opel. Probably no longer around.

Shame really.


----------



## Twilight (Apr 27, 2010)

How would you know if they are Trentons? What were so special about them?


----------



## sgtpouter (Jan 19, 2007)

*The origins of the trenton strain*

Here is a link to about the trenton strain this strain was know for its extreme long distance flying ability some have flown 1000 -1700+ miles

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/loft/articles/trenton.html


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

conditionfreak said:


> I assume you are referring to the "aged 3 to 15 months" part. * I find that inadequate. I did see that and referenced it in a previous posting. What I want to see, if I am buying birds from someone (especially at those prices), is something like "ages range from 4 to 5 weeks for young birds and old birds are banded with year of hatching. You can choose which year to fit your needs, in most cases".*
> 
> Or something similar.
> 
> ...


I agree!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I doubt if they are pure but on egg bid Ed Oshaben's daughter has trenten squeekers for sale that you could train.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I doubt if they are pure but on egg bid Ed Oshaben's daughter has trenten squeekers for sale that you could train.
> Dave


I saw those too, nice looking youngsters.


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

Twilight said:


> How would you know if they are Trentons? What were so special about them?


What I once read about Trentons (not white birds) is they were 'bright eyed'. The white ones on the pic obviously have the 'bull eye' of most white birds, but you can't really tell from such a small picture.


----------



## lilcheeps (Jun 16, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> Wow. I just looked them up and they charge a lot for white Trenton breeders. I hope you didn't pay that much. I couldn't find anything about ages there. So I am assuming from what you have posted, that there was correspondence with them and you "requested" birds as young as possible. That was a mistake on your part and not theirs. To be honest about it. Unless they told you 2010 banded birds specifically.
> 
> http://www.strombergschickens.com/stock/pigeons.php#racing


If you bought them from here I would just say they are just down the road from me and they own nothing they are brokers who sell from the house they are the new home online business


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have heard of white "trentons", and they have a look to them... they are tall and slim birds with bigger wattles... just from the pics I have seen of them. If what you want is white homers most any will do, unless you are going to race, then color is not important.. I have a pair of prisoner racing homers that are mostly white, they come from a line of named birds and have had great young from them this year, the babies are mostly white and the birds are smart and fast and train easy and are small compact smooth healthy birds.. I said I would not have prisoner birds at first, but to have heathy whites I wanted to breed some race birds into my white flock of my white homers, so there is a benifit of having prisoner birds, they do live in a loft with a fly pen so I do not feel as guilty keeping these unflown. If your "Trentons" are good birds you should get good babies... but with all white birds you won't be getting any brand name birds per se, just white homers. although there are some good and bad breeders of whites out there. If you want to improve your flock get gizzle or almost white racing stock they should be good enough for just improving a white flock... if you want to race, then the peds come in... color is nothing.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Twilight said:


> How would you know if they are Trentons? What were so special about them?


First there is slim to no chance there are any so called PURE trentons left. the founder died many years ago And the main people that kept his line straight have died to. Trentons was an americran strain of long distance race birds. As most all old line strain carry a name All really have zero orginal blood just a name. Your whites as you are saying can be put together and raise young from. You may be able to settle them But you might raise some first train those then try to settle these birds.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

your trentons are more of a type of looking bird that is a decendant of the tretons, I too have some that are trenton based and you can tell by the large wattles of the males and the stocky build that they carry .. they are good flyers but not wat they were hback in the day of when they were developed  still great looking birds and if you train them right they will do what you need them too so dont go selling the name short  they are still beautiful birds that can get the job done if you know what you are doing


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I think it is better if you buy from local breeders (if you can find any) it saves shipping, But other then that you can buy from other breeders they are a lot more cheaper. Strombergs are expensive, their laceneck doves are so expensive, I can get a pair for half the price.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

just curious, how much u paid for those birds, i can sell u real babies, never flown, pure white homers for 15 a piece, as long as u pay shipping, iam in missouri, they will be ready in a month or so, as they are about to hatch, i can send u pictures of 4 babies, so u will know how they look as babies and i can send pictures of their parents so u will know how they will look like


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

strombergs lofts are idiots. and yes u need a local breeder, is easier on ur pocket, shipping 4 birds is like 60 bucks let me ask u, where are u, ill find u a local breeder


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

nevertheless, u may have the real thing on ur hands, save them and breed those, they are ready now if they are older than 6 months, and also, they may have never being flown, maybe they were prisoners, but who knows, u dont want to find out, lol, u can release them in 2 years, after breeding in your place for a while.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I have heard of white "trentons", and they have a look to them... they are tall and slim birds with bigger wattles... just from the pics I have seen of them. If what you want is white homers most any will do, unless you are going to race, then color is not important.. I have a pair of prisoner racing homers that are mostly white, they come from a line of named birds and have had great young from them this year, the babies are mostly white and the birds are smart and fast and train easy and are small compact smooth healthy birds.. I said I would not have prisoner birds at first, but to have heathy whites I wanted to breed some race birds into my white flock of my white homers, so there is a benifit of having prisoner birds, they do live in a loft with a fly pen so I do not feel as guilty keeping these unflown. If your "Trentons" are good birds you should get good babies... but with all white birds you won't be getting any brand name birds per se, just white homers. although there are some good and bad breeders of whites out there. If you want to improve your flock get gizzle or almost white racing stock they should be good enough for just improving a white flock... if you want to race, then the peds come in... color is nothing.


color doesnt matter to race, tell that to the hawks, they love thosed white birds.


----------



## jeo73 (Aug 1, 2010)

there are white trentons out there, nevertheless the strain has weakened over the years, i my strain of whites are sion, and they do just fine, but i dont race those, cause of the hawks


----------

